

When does one byte equal four kilobytes? - elehack
http://phpmanualmasterpieces.tumblr.com/post/33023415508/when-does-one-byte-equal-four-kilobytes

======
nucleardog
I imagine this was done to make a mistaken use of the INI setting:

> output_buffering = true

Do something slightly less nonsensical than set the output buffer chunk to one
byte.

Of course, it's still nonsense.

